# DP Plus Separator



## urville (Nov 29, 2008)

*ihave an extra one of these. They want me to pay some two or three hundred to "hook-up" a receiver I bought on ebay, but last time they sent a guy to do this all he did was add one of these to split the signal for the newer dual dvr. Can I effectively add another to split it again for the ebay'd receiver and avoid that extreme charge? Fool me once you know, he was here 5 minutes and I paid them over $100 that time. I ebay'd the receiver cause the guy they referred me to locally wanted $900 for the same unit.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

No you cannot. DPP Separators only work with dual tuner receivers, you cannot use them to feed two separate receivers. You may not have to pay someone to come out, all you need is rg-6 coax run from the lnb/switch to the new receiver.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

garys said:


> No you cannot. DPP Separators only work with dual tuner receivers, you cannot use them to feed two separate receivers. You may not have to pay someone to come out, all you need is rg-6 coax run from the lnb/switch to the new receiver.


What he said.^^^^^


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Just make sure you have room left on your dish. If you currently only have 1 receiver you can hook up another. But if you have 2,and you want to add a 3rd , you'll need a multi switch if your using a Daul dish 500 setup


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

damondlt said:


> Just make sure you have room left on your dish. If you currently only have 1 receiver you can hook up another. But if you have 2,and you want to add a 3rd , you'll need a multi switch if your using a Dual dish 500 setup


It depends on the setup that the OP has. He did not mention the receivers that he has but if any of them are HD he very likely has a 1000.2 dish that can support three dual tuner receivers. Also, multi switches will not work on DISH systems. You must use DISH Network switches (SW, DP, or DPP depending on which type LNBs you are using).


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Bill R said:


> It depends on the setup that the OP has. He did not mention the receivers that he has but if any of them are HD he very likely has a 1000.2 dish that can support three dual tuner receivers. Also, multi switches will not work on DISH systems. You must use DISH Network switches (SW, DP, or DPP depending on which type LNBs you are using).


Since one of the OP's receivers can make use of the DPP Separator, it must be DPP. But don't know which dish and lnb setup.


----------



## urville (Nov 29, 2008)

garys said:


> Since one of the OP's receivers can make use of the DPP Separator, it must be DPP. But don't know which dish and lnb setup.


I have 2 dishes one that "serves my locals" and one on the roof. The one on the roof has 3 LNBs on it. They both say 500 Pro on the dishes. I used to have a dish switch on the back of the house. I upgraded from one 300 series and one 510 to a VIP622 and a 625. Unfortunately one person is stingy about DVR time, lol, so i have to get another receiver. Anyway, when they upgraded they took the switch now I have a series of what look to be just couples where the switch used to be. I think they used a separator on the other receiver the 625 too.

So basically the signal loses too much power once it's sep'd once? I just want to understand, it would stand to reason I would think, that you could sep a sep'd signal, how would it know? I thought I could put it inbetween the already present separator and the original Sat In and the new 510. I was thinking maybe I could try this now, by just splitting like above only run both signals off the second DPP separator in line to the VIP622. I only need one input on the 510. it will serve only one tv and not be heavily used, no recording or viewing that would need 2 tuners. I dont think they are dual are they, the 510's?

IDk... just making sure I'm being clear because I was not sure going back and reading here a day later.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

urville said:


> I have 2 dishes one that "serves my locals" and one on the roof. The one on the roof has 3 LNBs on it. They both say 500 Pro on the dishes. I used to have a dish switch on the back of the house. I upgraded from one 300 series and one 510 to a VIP622 and a 625. Unfortunately one person is stingy about DVR time, lol, so i have to get another receiver. Anyway, when they upgraded they took the switch now I have a series of what look to be just couples where the switch used to be. I think they used a separator on the other receiver the 625 too.
> 
> So basically the signal loses too much power once it's sep'd once? I just want to understand, it would stand to reason I would think, that you could sep a sep'd signal, how would it know? I thought I could put it inbetween the already present separator and the original Sat In and the new 510. I was thinking maybe I could try this now, by just splitting like above only run both signals off the second DPP separator in line to the VIP622. I only need one input on the 510. it will serve only one tv and not be heavily used, no recording or viewing that would need 2 tuners. I dont think they are dual are they, the 510's?
> 
> IDk... just making sure I'm being clear because I was not sure going back and reading here a day later.


It will know, you can only use the separator on a single dual tuner receiver. It will not separate to two separate receivers. You need to run a third line from your dish to the location where you are putting the 510.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Bill R said:


> He did not mention the receivers that he has but if any of them are HD he very likely has a 1000.2 dish that can support three dual tuner receivers. ).


 Thats not true at all ,Many HD customers Use 2 dish 500's or a dish 300 and a dish 500. Not everyone can use the 129 satellite for HD.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

damondlt said:


> Thats not true at all ,Many HD customers Use 2 dish 500's or a dish 300 and a dish 500. Not everyone can use the 129 satellite for HD.


True, not everyone has LOS or a good signal from 129 so they have to have a second dish. My statement was meant to a general one.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

urville, Dish installations all require each receiver to have its own run of RG6 back to the LNB/switch. Splitters may NOT be used (there are a few exceptions upstream of an external switch) to add receivers and the Separator can only be used with one dual-tuner receiver. See http://www.dishuser.org/dishpro.php for further explanation of DP Plus.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A reminder ... if anyone has a question about how our forum is moderated please send a PM to a moderator. Threads in our forums are for the discussion of the topic of the thread. The topic of this thread is a DP Plus Separator.

Off topic posts are subject to removal.

:backtotop (DP Plus Separator)


----------



## urville (Nov 29, 2008)

Well, this is all in the topic since this includes alternatives to the use of a separator. no offense but it is my thread and i am seeking answers even if they dont include the exact usage of a separator. I'm just saying, not trying to be rude. i cant forsee if my need goes outside needing the separator in the course of the discussion, so...

So essentially i need to have 3 LNB's right? The 1000.2 system has 4 does it not? If I'm not mistaken an LNB is the little heads on the arm of the dish itself right? Which would provide me with the 3 runs of rg-6... correct?

in addition i checked the info screen and it reads...
Device: DPP 1k.2, 1k.2(1), 1k.2(2), 1k.2(3), Dual(4)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sorry, my post was referring to several people who decided to argue over an off topic tangent.

The alternative to a separator is to run two cables from the switch/LNB to the receiver. A separator can ONLY be used to connect ONE cable from a DPP switch/LNB (DishProPlus) to ONE dual tuner receiver. It cannot be used to feed two (or more) different receivers.


----------



## urville (Nov 29, 2008)

James Long said:


> Sorry, my post was referring to several people who decided to argue over an off topic tangent.
> 
> The alternative to a separator is to run two cables from the switch/LNB to the receiver. A separator can ONLY be used to connect ONE cable from a DPP switch/LNB (DishProPlus) to ONE dual tuner receiver. It cannot be used to feed two (or more) different receivers.


Each new run requires it's own LNB right? Because I'd have to split the signal if I didnt have enough LNB's? Can anyone go back and answer my other questions/confirm i am thinking correctly about this?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Run LNBs to a switch or use LNBs with an appropriate built in switch for the receivers you need to serve.

Can you list what you have? Look at the "Check Dish" screen on your receiver and see what is connected. I suspect you have a DPP dual LNB. Until we know what you have it is hard to guess what you need.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I can say for sure it's not a DPP dual LNB, but might be a DPP Twin.

urville, an LNB is needed for each satellite you will be getting programming from, independent of how many receivers you have. Any time you need more than one satellite, which is nearly every Dish installation, you will have a switch. Many dishes have the switch integrated into the 2- or 3-LNB assembly for direct support of 2 (Twin) or 3 (Dish 1000.2, 1000.4) receivers. If you have more receivers than that, you connect each LNB to an external switch which will provide the extra outputs. The switch, whether internal or external, takes care of directing a particular LNB to any or all of the outputs as needed by the connected receivers.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> Run LNBs to a switch or use LNBs with an appropriate built in switch for the receivers you need to serve.
> 
> *Can you list what you have*? Look at the "Check Dish" screen on your receiver and see what is connected. I suspect you have a DPP dual LNB. Until we know what you have it is hard to guess what you need.


see post#13


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

urville said:


> So essentially i need to have 3 LNB's right? The 1000.2 system has 4 does it not? If I'm not mistaken an LNB is the little heads on the arm of the dish itself right? Which would provide me with the 3 runs of rg-6... correct?
> 
> in addition i checked the info screen and it reads...
> Device: DPP 1k.2, 1k.2(1), 1k.2(2), 1k.2(3), Dual(4)












According to this, you should have 2 dishes. The bigger one is a Dish 1000.2, which sees 3 sats (110, 119, 129) and has an integrated LNB with an internal DishProPlus switch inside. If you were to remove the two screws that hold the LNB on the end of its plastic adapter and slid it out, you'd see that the LNB has 3 output ports and one input port.










You should also have a second, smaller dish, as it shows a DP Dual LNB attached to the input port of the 1000.2 LNB.

The 3 output ports on the 1000.2 LNB will support a total of 3 receivers, and those can be dual-tuner receivers. A dual-tuner receiver can be fed with a single line connected to one of the output ports on the LNB running to the DPP Separator on the back of the receiver, which separates the signals to feed both tuners.

If you need more than 3 receivers, then you'll need a DPP44 switch:










And, as this diagram shows, the 2nd dish would need to be disconnected from the 1000.2 LNB and connected to the 4th port on the switch. The DPP44 switch has 4 DPP outputs along the bottom of the switch, to feed 4 single or dual-tuner receivers. If you need still more, you can trunk 2 additional DPP44 switches using the 4 trunk outputs on the right-hand side of the switch.


----------



## urville (Nov 29, 2008)

IIP said:


> According to this, you should have 2 dishes. The bigger one is a Dish 1000.2, which sees 3 sats (110, 119, 129) and has an integrated LNB with an internal DishProPlus switch inside. If you were to remove the two screws that hold the LNB on the end of its plastic adapter and slid it out, you'd see that the LNB has 3 output ports and one input port.
> 
> You should also have a second, smaller dish, as it shows a DP Dual LNB attached to the input port of the 1000.2 LNB.
> 
> ...


thats me! ok!...So all i ahve to do is run the rg6 and use the last of the outputs for my third receiver! omg thank you! your the best! can i donate to the site or something? I really appreciate it.


----------

